# 95 M3 Opinions - About to purchase



## ricardo (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm considering purchashing the following

95 M3 Dakar Yellow
60K Miles

The agreed price is $15,450

2 previous owners, clean carfax.

The car is across the US (i'm in California), so i had an independent company check out the car. They found the regular wear and tear on a 9 yr old car (previous repairs on fenders + doors, scratches on front fender, small dent on decklid, small dent on rear quarter panel) .. which didn't bother me .. except for the following 2 items 

1. widnshield - a chip with slight lesgs, over 1/8" up to 1/2"
2. headliner is loose and needs repair.

everything else (brakes, transmission, steering, engine, and electronics) checked out, that car 

i'm thinking of knocking off another $500 of the price for the headliner and the windshield. (offering $15K)

so the question is

1. do you guys think its a decent deal?

2. anyone know howh much it might cost to repair the headliner?

3. how about the cost of a windshield repair?

i've attached a few pictures of the car (headliner)

-- ricardo


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

60k miles wil require a new radiator, water pump, thermostat and thermostat housing as well as new shocks. If these haven't done factor them into the price.

I paid 18.5 for a 95 a year and a half ago. A bit over market value, but tt was very well taken care of.

The market on E36 M3s has really dropped lately. So much in fact that the E30 M3s are getting to be more expensive than an E36.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

You haven't really given us enough information to figure out if it's a good deal or not. I can see the sun roof. How about the premium package? On board computer? And so on.

The car will require a ton of maintenance right at that mileage point. Check out the sticky "common maintenance item" thread for information on what you will be getting into.

A windshield can be replaced for somewhere between $250 - $600 depending on the company you use and whether you use oem or replacement glass. The windshield can probably be repaired (less expensive).

I would find out from a good BMW mechanic what it will cost to fix the headliner. It seems simple enough, but you never know.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

We had to replace the windshield on the race car and found All Star Glass would do it for $200.


----------



## solomon (May 14, 2004)

E30 M3s are getting to be as much...? why?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

solomon said:


> E30 M3s are getting to be as much...? why?


B/c they are more rare and MUCH cooler. (IMO- I own one E36 M3, one E30 M3 with another on the way this weekend).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce said:


> B/c they are more rare and MUCH cooler. (IMO- I own one E36 M3, one E30 M3 with another on the way this weekend).


probably more durable too, no?


----------

